# Java fern and anubias dying?



## walzon1 (Jan 28, 2014)

How new are these to the tank? Java and anubias will do this on acclimating to a new environment. They are almost impossible to kill so don't worry about that.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

^^ Agreed. Give them a little more time to acclimate, if they're new.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I think you can grow both those plants without excel but I don't think you can grow them without macros, and micros for that matter.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

BruceF said:


> I think you can grow both those plants without excel but I don't think you can grow them without macros, and micros for that matter.


Java Fern and Anubias? Yes, you absolutely can, as long as it's under low light. Too much light and they'll try to grow faster and need more nutrients.


----------



## vapocalyptic (Feb 16, 2015)

They're about a week old now. The tank is fully stocked so nutrients should be bountiful and I only dose 1ml of Excel every other day. Believe I have roughly 26-30 PAR


----------



## walzon1 (Jan 28, 2014)

The excel could be your problem I was thinking of editing my post to say that the only time I have ever seen java turn black and almost die was from a tank that had excess nutrients.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

I can't quite tell what size the tank is, but 1ml of Excel is not an issue for Anubias or Java Ferns in any but the smallest of tanks.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Well it is just my opinion based on growing those to plants for over a decade.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

BruceF said:


> Well it is just my opinion based on growing those to plants for over a decade.


Every tank I've every had has had anubias and java fern, and had excel dosed in the amounts on the bottle. No problems with any of my anubias or java ferns. (beyond java ferns growing out of control, that is) YMMV.


----------



## vapocalyptic (Feb 16, 2015)

It's a 20g long


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Did I say it was a problem? No I didn't I said I didn't think it was necessary.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

walzon1 said:


> The excel could be your problem I was thinking of editing my post to say that the only time I have ever seen java turn black and almost die was from a tank that had excess nutrients.





BruceF said:


> I think you can grow both those plants without excel but I don't think you can grow them without macros, and micros for that matter.





BruceF said:


> Did I say it was a problem? No I didn't I said I didn't think it was necessary.


Sorry, Bruce, I was mixing up your post with Walzon's. Walzon said Excel could be the problem, which I disagree with, at least not in the quantities specified by the OP. 1 ml every other day is well below SeaChem's recommended dosage for a 20 gal tank. Most dose AT the recommended dosage and don't have trouble with these particular plants.

You, however, said you "don't think you can grow them without [added ferts]", which is clearly not the case based on the large numbers of people growing them in low tech tanks without any additives.


----------



## vapocalyptic (Feb 16, 2015)

Yes they propagated like weeds under old dual incandescent bulbs. Do I have too much lighting? I've got the stingray finnex 30 LED fixture. Could dig up a video to get exact measurement but I believe it was 26-30 par, or in that area.

Edit: forgot to mention I've never dosed ferts before. Glad to eliminate over dosing as an issue


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

26-30 PAR is still in the realm of low light, so that shouldn't be an issue. :confused1:


----------



## vapocalyptic (Feb 16, 2015)

I do frequent wc due to the stock list and new filter. The aquarium can keep up with seeding material but I'll admit it can mature a bit more. Maybe that's why? Robbing nutrients? I just get pretty irked when the water is ever so milky.

I only added one seeded filter, and I have two more that are new. But I feed every other day....so I dunno.


----------

